# Onimusha vs. Devil May Cry



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

So all the DmC talk has me bored out of my skull. Dante is as lame as he ever was. Big deal.

Why did Capcom forsake their greatest demon-slaying adventure game? Why are there no remakes of Warlords?

Warlords was one of the first games I can recall playing for my PS2 and it was awesome. I've seen Onimusha 1 and 2 often called "Resident Evil with demons and samurai" but it's so much more than that. No RE has so perfectly captured an atmosphere. The Feudal Japan setting was just perfectly recreated with the fantastic music and pre-rendered backgrounds. Warlords also had a very dark and gritty tone to it that I loved.

Behold Samanosuke, a better hero than that cigarette Dante.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2013)

So you decided to make a troll/flame-bait thread as a spin-off of a troll/flame-bait thread?

Genius.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2013)

Whatever gets Onimusha the attention it deserves.

No such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2013)

I think Devil May Cry has better gameplay and personality, while Onimusha has a better narrative.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2013)

I liked Onimusha well enough, but don't be insulting DMC (as opposed to DmC, which I'm currently taking a break from)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

90/100 **


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

Onimusha..what a great series, unfortunately it kinda fell off the rails after 2  what were they thinking, bringing in a western actor and nonsensical time travel for such a down to earth kind of game :/ Not to mention how the 4th one especially just lost control with its full descent into animu(aka bad anime) territory.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope ninja theory reboots Onimusha after great financial success of amazing DmC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

IDGAF about reboots. HD remastering onimusha would be utterly impossible because of the pre-rendered backrounds used for pretty much every god damned thing in the games. That's the real crime here


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2013)

I would love to see an Onimusha reboot news to be handled by Ninja Theory just to see people rage.  :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Whatever gets Onimusha the attention* it deserves.
> 
> *No such thing as bad publicity.*


Time to reboot Omnimusha


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2013)

I've always held Onimusha to a higher regard, despite the gameplay.

Much like DmC doesn't exist to me, neither does DoD. Shit is ruined and a reboot would only make it more edgy and shit.

Let it rest forever.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

I like both series. They each had their merits and things that made me like them.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 27, 2013)

Played this game as a kid

boring, static locations
old outdated japanesy character that wasn't cool
terrible plot with childish dialogue 
boring and extremely difficult combat
ninja tery pls fix


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

I like dmc(not DmC) .prefer it to onimashu


----------



## Cromer (Jan 27, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> I like dmc(not DmC) .prefer it to onimashu



I notice you're not advancing an opinion on Onimusha itself. 


For a short golden period in my early teens I thought Onimusha 2 was the best thing since computers were made for the living room.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

I really don't see how Onimusha was boring.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 27, 2013)

I played the 3rd and 4th game only. The 3rd was good, but the whole time traveling shit was a bit far fetched. The 4th one sucked dick.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 27, 2013)

As much as I love onimusha, I d rather see an Otogi reboot or HD collection. Onimusha combat is too grounded and you cant even jump. Only fun aspect for me was 3rd and the 4th with the character switch element. All in all still a great series


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I played the 3rd and 4th game only. The 3rd was good, but the whole time traveling shit was a bit far fetched. The 4th one sucked dick.



Yeah I called BS on the time travel stuff too but only the part where past Samanosuke dies only for the one that was transported to the future to take his place... what? I don't think that's how time travel works Doc.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I think Ninja Theory could do wonderful work with Onimusha. I mean, that's a series with too many weeaboo fanboys, so they could really break new ground and they could even call it "Onimusha: Demon Warrior". Maybe even set it in modern Los Angeles and get rid of the Samurai nonsense altogether.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure if serious or just on LSD....


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2013)

Devil may cry is better to me. I've played all difficulties of that game.

I haven't even beaten onimusha 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2013)

I love both. Prefer Devil May Cry

Capcom is probably giving me neither.

Video games, everybody.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

Capcom? more like *CRAPCOM*


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Not sure if serious or just on LSD....



Nope, it's definitely the LSD talkin'...


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So all the DmC talk has me bored out of my skull. Dante is as lame as he ever was. Big deal.
> 
> Why did Capcom forsake their greatest demon-slaying adventure game? Why are there no remakes of Warlords?
> 
> ...


----------

